# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تعرف على طرق وضع الالوان بالفوتوشوب والفرز  2011

## المصمم يزن جبريل

*تعرف على طرق وضع الالوان بالفوتوشوب والفرز 


من الاف الى الياء – ملف PDF



http://rapidshare.com/files/44031363...__________.rar
*

----------


## أشرف حبيب

شكراااااااااااا المجهود الطيب

----------

